# اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

تشكو الكثير من الزوجات من أن أزواجهن لا يشتركون معهن في مسؤوليات البيت، وخاصةً تلك المرتبطة بالأبناء، بحيث يصبح الإهمال سيد الموقف، فلا يهتم بملاعبتهم وملاطفتهم، ويبتعد عن مشاركتهم في واجباتهم المدرسية المنزلية، الأمر الذي يزيد من ضغط المسؤوليات على الأم، ويُفقد الأولاد جزءاً من الرعاية التي يفترض أن يكتسبوها من الأب كما الأم. 
فكيف يصبح الزوج شريكاً لزوجته في رعاية الأبناء والاهتمام بالبيت؟ 

هناك أساليب بسيطة يمكنك من خلالها أن تحببّي زوجك في القيام بدوره الأبوي، وتشجيعه على الاستمرار فيه، ومنها: 

- اجعلي زوجك أول من يعلم، وليكن على علم بكل ما يخص الطفل وما يجري في المنزل. 

- كوني صبورة مع زوجك، فمسؤولية الأبناء ليست بالأمر الهين، فلا تسخري منه إذا أخطأ. 

- اقبلي الطريقة المختلفة، فقد يُمارس الأب دوره بشكلٍ مختلف حسبما يراه هو، فتقبّلي طريقته الخاصة من دون تذمر، ولا تنتقديه. 

- احرصي على تنمية حبك لزوجك، وأعطيه الفرصة للشعور بذلك، فلهذين الأمرين الأثر الكبير في تنمية دوره الأبوي وعليك الحرص أيضاً على تنمية علاقة الأبناء بوالدهم، والوالد مع الأبناء، وذلك من خلال: 

- استخدام الكلمات والتعبيرات التي تُربي فيهم الاعتزاز بوالدهم وبحبهم له. 

- تعريف الأبناء بأن تواجد والدهم خارج المنزل، هي لأسبابٍ تتعلق بعمله الضروري لتأمين حياة كريمة لهم. 

- ممارسة بعض الألعاب مع الزوج والأولاد، فهذا يضفي جوًّا من الألفة والمتعة المتبادلة. 

- الخروج من المنزل لفترة بسيطة، وترك الطفل مع الأب وحدهما، حتى يكسب الأب الثقة في قدرته على تحمل مسؤولية العناية بولده. 

- إشعريه دائمًا بأن ابنك هو ابنكما معًا، وذلك بإشراكه معك في بعض المسؤوليات المتعلقة به مثل اختيار المدرسة المناسبة، أو الذهاب للطبيب. 

- عند شعورك بالإرهاق والتعب من كثرة أعباء المنزل، فلا تعبّري عن ذلك بأسلوب انفعالي حتى لا تستثيري عناد زوجك، ولكن اطلبي منه العون بكلمات رقيقة تشعره باحتياجك إليه. 

- عند دخوله المنزل لا تبادريه الحديث عن مشاكل الطفل، حتى لا تثيري عداوته لابنه، ولكن أمهليه حتى يستطيع مناقشة المشكلة، والبحث معك عن حلٍّ تربوي لها، ولا تبادري بذكرك للحل حتى يشعر بقيمة رأيه. 

- احذري أن ينسيك اهتمامك بطفلك اهتمامك بزوجك، حتى لا تتحول علاقتهما إلى نوعٍ من الغيرة. 

- أظهري لزوجك دائما تقديرك لدوره العظيم، وامتنانك وشكرك له على كل ما يبذله لك ولأسرتك. 

- اتركي لزوجك فرصة ليقضى بعض الوقت مع أصدقائه، أو في ممارسة بعض هواياته، حتى يستطيع الاستمرار في أداء دوره بكفاءة. 

ولا تنسي أن تعيشي مع زوجك بعض الوقت، بعيداً عن شخصية الأب والأم، بل بشخصية الحبيب والحبيبة، فهذه الأوقات تعيّن بالتأكيد على القيام بدوركما على أكمل وجه.​


----------



## geegoo (6 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع يا كاندي ...
ياريت لو عندك مصدر لكتب في طرق التربية .. و مش لازم تكون اصدار مسيحي ..
شكرا لتعبك ..
ربنا يباركك ..


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته*



geegoo قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي ...
> ياريت لو عندك مصدر لكتب في طرق التربية .. و مش لازم تكون اصدار مسيحي ..
> شكرا لتعبك ..
> ربنا يباركك ..



اولا اشكرك على الرد

بس ممكن توضيح اكتر تربيه ايه بالظبط​


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعكم الرائع *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته*



come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا كاندى على موضوعكم الرائع *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## geegoo (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته*



candy shop قال:


> اولا اشكرك على الرد​
> 
> بس ممكن توضيح اكتر تربيه ايه بالظبط​



 تربية الاطفال .. ​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: اجعلي زوجك مسؤولاً عن بيته*



geegoo قال:


> تربية الاطفال .. ​



حاضر هشوفلك مصدر واقولك

بس اكيد هيكون مسيحى​


----------

